# 13.11 Beachmarathon Hoek van Holland-Den Helder



## pollux8 (29. August 2011)

*Zum Ende der Bikesaison beginnt in Holland wieder die Saison der Strandrennen. *
So fällt am 13.11.2011 auch wieder der Startschuss einer neuen Auflage des Strandmarathons in Hoek van Holland.

Das Rennen verläuft 135km entlang der Küste nach Den Helder.
Damit die Route nicht eintönig wirkt umfährt man die Häfen Scheveningen und Ijmuiden.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist dieses Jahr auf 700 beschränkt worden, was schon in der ersten Woche für einen Ansturm von 200 Teilnehmern sorgte
Die Startkosten betragen 20 Euro (inclusive Finisher T-Shirt)

Mehr Infos unter:http://www.beachbiking.nl/

http://www.beachbiking.nl/eventHVH.html


----------



## Uplooser (29. August 2011)

Hi wolli,
rührst du wieder die trommel?
Es reizt mich ja doch wieder, allerdings ist die form weg, regelrecht verschwunden.
Da dies aber so ein schöner event ist, überleg ich, ob ich trotzdem fahren sollte, allerdings nicht auf zeit, sondern auf ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsL (29. August 2011)

Das war ein Fest letztes Jahr. Dieses Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder mit dabei. Hoffentlich haben wir nicht wieder Gegenwind


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2011)

Ich bin zu der Zeit zumindest in Holland und spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken.. Allerdings hab ich auch keine Ahnung, wie bis dahin die Form ist. Da 135 km am Strand entlang ja schon eher ungewöhnlich für ein MTB-Rennen sind, wäre es prima, wenn mal jemand einen Vergleich ziehen könnte, was da etwa konditionell kommt im Vergleich zum MTB-Marathon-Fahren in Deutschland.


----------



## Uplooser (30. August 2011)

Kommt auf das Wetter, sprich auf den WInd an. Ansonsten fahrtechnisch eher wenig, man muss nur den Lenker schön festhalten, denn wir als Rookies können den Sand nicht einschätzen. Jetzt hart, 1m weiter weich-


----------



## LarsL (30. August 2011)

Alles halb so wild. einfach den Holländern in einer Gruppe folgen. Die kennen die Bodenverhältnisse am besten. Bin letztes Jahr auch nur so mitgerollt und es hat ganz gut geklappt.

Einen Vergleich kann man schlecht zu MTB Marathon ziehen, da es 0 Höhenmeter gibt und Windschattenfahren auch einen großen Effekt bringt. Mit der richtigen Taktik rollt man nur mit. Wichtig ist, nicht zuviel vorne in der Gruppe fahren.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2011)

Ich fahr halt bei den Marathons nur die Mittelstrecken und mehr als 120 km bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Pack ich das trotzdem? Technisch mach ich mir da wenig Sorgen.

Darf man eigentlich generell in NL mit dem Rad am Strand fahren? Dann könnt ich vorher mal amBrouwersdam testen.


----------



## pollux8 (30. August 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich fahr halt bei den Marathons nur die Mittelstrecken und mehr als 120 km bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Pack ich das trotzdem? Technisch mach ich mir da wenig Sorgen.
> 
> Darf man eigentlich generell in NL mit dem Rad am Strand fahren? Dann könnt ich vorher mal amBrouwersdam testen.



Ich bin bei den SKS -Plettenberg Marathons-90km immer in der 70% Scala zu sehen,(6:30-7Std.) Also die gleiche Zeit fährst du auch beim Beachmarathon.
Ich fahr den Marathon in Hoek van Holland jetzt das fünfte mal.
und die letzten vier male hat zu gunsten der Biker der Windgott ein bischen mitgespielt.
Die ersten drei Events hatten wir Rückenwind (3-7 Windstärken)
Das letzte Jahr hatten wir  beim Start 1:30 STD Dauerregen.mit vier  Windstärken Gegenwind,der dann aber in der Höhe von Zandvoort auf 3 runter ging und in Egmond aan Zee hatte wir Sonnenschein mit 2 Windstärken.
Da hatte ich eine Zeit um 7 STD 
Das Jahr davor hatte ich bei Rückenwind eine Zeit von 4:50.

Der Wille und der Kopf muß schon mit spielen.

Hier noch ein guter Video Film vom letzten Jahr

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0BK1e9a8gw"]Cycloteam.nl PROMO deelname MTB beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2010      - YouTube[/nomedia]






Wenn du mal eine Reifenpanne hast geht es auch nur mit FELGE


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. August 2011)

Das klingt ja interessant...aber mal 'ne doofe Frage: gibt es einen Shuttle-Service vom Ziel wieder zurück an den Start-Ort???


----------



## pollux8 (30. August 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Das klingt ja interessant...aber mal 'ne doofe Frage: gibt es einen Shuttle-Service vom Ziel wieder zurück an den Start-Ort???



Letztes Jahr hat die Organasition ein Shuttelservis zurück zum Start angeboten.
Wir sind bis jetzt zu fünf und wir fahren mit einen speziellen Wochenendticket immer mit der  NL Bahn (50 Euro) pro Man ,Da kannste den ganzen  mit zwei Personen 2 Tage durch ganz Holland fahren.
Jede Stunde fährt der Zug von Den Helder durchgehend nach Nijmegen.Wir fahren dann bis Arnhem und steigen dann um.


----------



## epic03 (30. August 2011)

Hey,

ich werd dieses Jahr auch wieder Starten.
Mein "Beachbike" ist auch schon im Bau, fehlt nur noch die richtige Bereifung  Wo bekomm ich denn im Moment am günstigsten den Super Moto? Oder hat noch einer welche zu verkaufen?

Freu mich schon, wird wieder richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsL (30. August 2011)

Dann sind ja dieses Jahr noch mehr von uns am Start.

@ Pollux: Meldest Du unsere Truppe wieder an wie bei "Egmond pier egmond"?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hat die Organasition ein Shuttelservis zurück zum Start angeboten.


Das klingt gut!  Hab mal beim Veranstalter wegen den Modalitäten angefragt.


----------



## 122kg (30. August 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


>


 
Ist es nicht übertrieben, am Strand mit Helm zu fahren? Fehlen ja nur noch Protektoren und Fullface. 

Naja, jedenfalls komme ich nicht. Da am Strand stinkt es sicher nach Fisch. Der Sand killt den Antrieb und das Lager. Und wer weiß, ob da nicht auch zugekifft Holländer mitfahren.


----------



## LarsL (30. August 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ist es nicht übertrieben, am Strand mit Helm zu fahren? Fehlen ja nur noch Protektoren und Fullface.


 
Naja, wir sind bei Egmond pier Egmond 68 km/h am Strand bei Windstärke 7 von hinten gefahren. Meine Kirsche ist mir einen Helm Wert. 



122kg schrieb:


> Naja, jedenfalls komme ich nicht. Da am Strand stinkt es sicher nach Fisch. Der Sand killt den Antrieb und das Lager. Und wer weiß, ob da nicht auch zugekifft Holländer mitfahren.


 Wenn Du schnell genug fährst riechst Du nichts und der Verschleiß ist dann zeitlich auch kürzer. Denke auch, dass bei 135 km kein Holländer zugekifft an den Start geht


----------



## Uplooser (30. August 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ist es nicht übertrieben, am Strand mit Helm zu fahren? Fehlen ja nur noch Protektoren und Fullface.
> 
> Naja, jedenfalls komme ich nicht. Da am Strand stinkt es sicher nach Fisch. Der Sand killt den Antrieb und das Lager. Und wer weiß, ob da nicht auch zugekifft Holländer mitfahren.




Mit dem Kiffen hast Du aber kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Peter88 (31. August 2011)

Hallo 
welche reifen fahre ich den am besten auf meinen 29er? und fährt man weniger luftdruck als im wald?
Würde sie gerne mit milch montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsL (31. August 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> welche reifen fahre ich den am besten auf meinen 29er? und fährt man weniger luftdruck als im wald?
> Würde sie gerne mit milch montieren


 
Also die Spitzengruppe fährt auf 29er den Super Moto von Schwalbe. Den gibts auch in der 26er Version.

Luftdruck klar weniger. Man denkt es fahren alle mit einem Platten. 1,6 Bar reichen völlig.

Nimm auf jeden Fall einen Ersatzschlauch mit, denn die Muscheln können einen Reifen mal schnell verunstalten 

Wichtig ist, dass Ihr eure Räder mit Silikonspray einsprüht. Dann kommt auch nichts an die Lager. Nach dem Rennen stehen Wasserschläuche für die Reinigung bereit.

Zur Anreise: Wir fahren immer einen Tag vorher mit der Bahn nach Hoek von Holland mit ca. 10 Rennfahrern. Hat den Vorteil, dass man in Den Helder dann schön wieder in die Bahn steigen kann um von dort direkt den Heimweg anzutreten.


----------



## Sieb (31. August 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> . Und wer weiß, ob da nicht auch zugekifft Holländer mitfahren.


Nee, als je van Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder biked heb je geen joint meer nodig om high te worden, dat ben je dan al van de adrenaline.

En met 122kg is het helemáál een uitdaging


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. August 2011)

Sieb schrieb:


> Nee, als je van Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder biked heb je geen joint meer nodig om high te worden, dat ben je dan al van de adrenaline.
> 
> En met 122kg is het helemáál een uitdaging




Ich denk, ich werd nicht extra Reifen kaufen, sondern die 2,2er Ikons (haben ja auch nur niedriges Profil) mit wenig Luft fahren. Milch wäre allerdings ´ne Idee...


----------



## pollux8 (1. September 2011)

Hier sind noch einige Termine für Hollands MTB Strandrennen.


Zaterdag 1 Oktober 2011 MTB Toertocht 42 km http://www.marathonzeeland.nl/
Zaterdag 15 Oktober 2011 Rondje Texel 50 km http://www.hrtcdok.nl/
Zondag 13 November 2011 Hoek van Holland  Den Helder 130 km http://www.beachbiking.nl/
Zaterdag 19 November 2011 RaboBeachChallenge 38 km http://www.rabobeachchallenge.nl/
Zondag 11 December 2011 Noordwijk  IJmuiden  Noordwijk 52 km http://www.mtbbeachrace.nl/
Zaterdag 7 januari 2012 Egmond  Pier  Egmond 36 km http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl/index-2.html
Zondag 12 Februari 2012 Farm Frites Strandrace 25 km of 40 km http://www.farmfritesstrandrace.nl/





Zat en Zondag 10 en 11 Maart 2012 Ameland Proloog 5.7 km en 60 km http://www.mtbameland.nl/


----------



## remmydemmy (5. September 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ist es nicht übertrieben, am Strand mit Helm zu fahren? Fehlen ja nur noch Protektoren und Fullface.
> 
> Naja, jedenfalls komme ich nicht. Da am Strand stinkt es sicher nach Fisch. Der Sand killt den Antrieb und das Lager. Und wer weiß, ob da nicht auch zugekifft Holländer mitfahren.


 
Wer bei 6 Windstärken von hinten bei 65km´h mit dem Kopf auf den Sand aufschlägt, ist froh wenn er einen Helm auf hat! 
Es stinkt bei Dir unter dem Helm wahrscheinlich mehr nach Fisch, als beim Fahrem am Strand.


----------



## remmydemmy (5. September 2011)

Sieb schrieb:


> Nee, als je van Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder biked heb je geen joint meer nodig om high te worden, dat ben je dan al van de adrenaline.
> 
> En met 122kg is het helemáál een uitdaging


 

Precies!!! Puur adrenaline!!!


----------



## pollux8 (6. September 2011)

RAMSES BEKKENK und BRAM ROOD im Duell von 2008 beim Beachmarathon






Der Beachmarathon besteht zum größten Teil aus den Element Windbiken.
Da unsere Truppe hauptsächlich aus Wassersportlern(Surfen und Kiten) besteht gehen wir mit großer Vorfreude zum Event.

Es ist ja auch gegenüber unseren Mittelgebirgs Marathons das spannendste Rennen,weil man eine Woche vorher sich die Wind-Daten aus den veschiedenen Wetterstationen holt.


----------



## Uplooser (6. September 2011)

Hi wolli, wir treten wohl zu viert an. 3Frauen, die euch zeigen werden was schnell ist und ich, der euch zeigt was langsam ist.


----------



## LarsL (8. September 2011)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hi wolli, wir treten wohl zu viert an. 3Frauen, die euch zeigen werden was schnell ist und ich, der euch zeigt was langsam ist.


 

Wir treffen uns einen Tag vorher mit Wolli und den Anderen beim Italiener. Die meisten angereisten Biker füllen dort ihre Kolenhydratspeicher auf.

Wenn ihr auch dabei sein wollt, dann kümmert sich Wolli um eine Tischbestellung.

Entweder nehmen wir das Azzuro auf der "Rietdijkstraat" oder das Roma Antica in der "Prins Hendrik" straat.


Gruß
Lars

---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------

www.larslindemann.com

---------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uplooser (8. September 2011)

Hört sich gut an, ich sags denAnderen. Wo kommt ihr denn unter? Ich war letztes MAl im Fletcher. Das fand ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsL (8. September 2011)

Wir haben immer eine Privatunterkunft. Der Wolli kennt sich da am besten aus. Bin auch nur Mitfahrer .


----------



## remmydemmy (9. September 2011)

Hi Wolli, kannst du nicht vielleicht nachhoeren ob die Pension noch frei ist? Die war doch immer sehr gut! Ist zwar etwas weiter weg, aber dafuer sehr gemuehtlich!

Mein neues Beachbike ist auch schon in den letzten Zuegen, es wird ein Cannondale Flash 29er Alu mit einer festen Carbongabel. Bin auch beim 24Std. Rennen in Duisburg auf 29er gefahren und das hat mich total ueberzeugt, auf einer rollenen Strecke laeuft das einfach genial!!! 
Kann es kaum noch abwarten wieder ueber den Strand zu rasen, sich in die Priele zu stuerzen ohne zu Wissen wie tief diese sind, ueber die Steinbuhnen zu springen, !!! Passt auf die Holzpfeiler auf, diese sind ganz weit weg und dann doch ploetzlich da!
Leider hatte ich im letzten Jahr in der 2en Spitzengruppe liegent einen platten, die Top sieben waren leider weg, aber da hinter waehre alles moeglich gewesen!
Dies Jahr streben wir auf jedenfall die Top 10 beim laengsten Strandrennen der Welt an!


----------



## remmydemmy (9. September 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich fahr halt bei den Marathons nur die Mittelstrecken und mehr als 120 km bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Pack ich das trotzdem? Technisch mach ich mir da wenig Sorgen.
> 
> Darf man eigentlich generell in NL mit dem Rad am Strand fahren? Dann könnt ich vorher mal amBrouwersdam testen.


 

Meines Wissens nach gibt es kein Verbot den Strand zu befahren. Aber aufgepasst, nach der Strandtour das Bike immer schoen sauber machen! Am besten vor der Tour alles mit Silicon- oder Waxspray einspruehen, wirklich alles, ausser die Griffe. Dann kann es auch schon los gehen! 

Beachbiking for ever!
Remmydemmy


----------



## LarsL (9. September 2011)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Dies Jahr streben wir auf jedenfall die Top 10 beim laengsten Strandrennen der Welt an!


 
Wenn die dieses Jahr nicht drinsitzen weiß ich auch nicht. Hoffentlich gehe ich nicht gleich im ersten Priel wieder baden 

Was ist mit Ralf und den anderen verrückten? Johannes ist evtl. auch dabei.

29er wäre nicht schlecht, aber ich werde wohl meinen alten Hobel fahren müssen.


--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------

www.larslindemann.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uplooser (9. September 2011)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach gibt es kein Verbot den Strand zu befahren. Aber aufgepasst, nach der Strandtour das Bike immer schoen sauber machen! Am besten vor der Tour alles mit Silicon- oder Waxspray einspruehen, wirklich alles, ausser die Griffe. Dann kann es auch schon los gehen!
> 
> Beachbiking for ever!
> Remmydemmy



Und schön die bremsgummis einsprühen, dann bist du auch beim bremsen noch schnell.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. September 2011)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach gibt es kein Verbot den Strand zu befahren. Aber aufgepasst, nach der Strandtour das Bike immer schoen sauber machen! Am besten vor der Tour alles mit Silicon- oder Waxspray einspruehen, wirklich alles, ausser die Griffe. Dann kann es auch schon los gehen!
> 
> Beachbiking for ever!
> Remmydemmy


Alles klar. Mach ich dann auch auf die Bremse. Kann ja zum Anhalten einfach in den Wind drehen.


----------



## remmydemmy (9. September 2011)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Und schön die bremsgummis einsprühen, dann bist du auch beim bremsen noch schnell.


 
Die Sandkörner zwischen Belaegen und Scheibe reichen aus!!! Wer bremst verliert!!!


----------



## remmydemmy (9. September 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Alles klar. Mach ich dann auch auf die Bremse. Kann ja zum Anhalten einfach in den Wind drehen.


 
Segel nicht vergessen, falls der Wind passend steht!!!


----------



## pollux8 (10. September 2011)

Das wären natürlich Traumbedingungen für den Beachmarathon.
Südliche Winde mit der Windstärke um die* 7* Beaufort
Dann heißt es knallen,bügeln-heizen

Zur Strecke muss ich sagen,dass der Start in Hoek van Holland nicht wirklich einladend ist. Man startet in relativ weichem Muschelsand,der nach den ersten 5km aber gut befahrbar ist. Dazwischen kommen die Steindunen und die vielen Priele die man links oder rechts umfahren muss.Man sollte schon sehen,dass man in den ersten 25km bis Scheveningen nicht mit so viel Wasser in Kontakt kommt-das Salzwasser frisst das Öl von der Kette weg

Dafür ist die Entfernung von Scheveningen -Ijmuiden  (40km) eine Heizstrecke,wo man bei relativ harten Untergrund viel Zeit aufholen kann.
Nach der Pause in Ijmuiden hat man eine abwechlungsreiche Ruhestrecke, (20km)die an Hafen, Schleußen und Fiezenrouten vorbei nach Wijk aan Zee geht.

Dann kommt endlich wieder der Strand, der sich von Egmond und Bergen aan Zee bis Camperduijn hinzieht.(30km)

Von Camperduijn nach Petten folgt anschließend eine Schnellstrasse (5km) aus Teer für uns Beachbiker,die direkt am Wasser entlang geht.

Nach der 2.Pause in Petten sind es noch quälende 25km bis zum Ziel.
Der Leuchturm in Den Helder ist so nah und doch so fern 

PS:Hoffentlich kommt die Website http://www.beachbiking.nl/index.html
an Informationen demnächst ein bisschen weiter.Bis jetzt sind unter Fotos HVH-DH leider nur Action Fotos von Redbull und Bmx Fahrer zu sehen.
Zitat von Beachbiking: *Nog niet alle informatie over onze evenementen staat er al op, maar daar gaan we de komende weken aan werken.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remmydemmy (11. September 2011)

Dies Jahr muessen wir die Team verstaerken!
Letztes Jahr hatten wir ja schon ne sehr gute Truppe zusammen.






Wir arbeiten gerade an einer Teamverstaerkung! Die Jungs sind alle top motiviert!!! Die ersten 5Std. Einheiten sind schon geplannt. Mitte Okt. geht es los!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. September 2011)

Was mir auffällt: Alle ohne Federgabel. Dass man die für ein Strandrennen nicht unbedingt braucht ist mir klar. Aber ist die Witterung so materialmordende oder ihr alle derartige Spezialisten, dass ihr extra dafür ´ne Starrgabel einbaut?

Bin noch ein wenig am hadern, ob ich dieses Jahr schon mit fahre oder erst mal ein paar der kürzeren Strandrennen teste. Hab momentan ziemlich Prüfungsstress und fahre selten mehr als 2,5 h.


----------



## LarsL (12. September 2011)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt: Alle ohne Federgabel. Dass man die für ein Strandrennen nicht unbedingt braucht ist mir klar. Aber ist die Witterung so materialmordende oder ihr alle derartige Spezialisten, dass ihr extra dafür ´ne Starrgabel einbaut?
> 
> Bin noch ein wenig am hadern, ob ich dieses Jahr schon mit fahre oder erst mal ein paar der kürzeren Strandrennen teste. Hab momentan ziemlich Prüfungsstress und fahre selten mehr als 2,5 h.


 

Alles kein Problem. Es gibt genug Fahrer die mit Federgabel fahren. einfach vorher alles gut konservieren.

Zur Not kaufst Du Dir eine alte Gabel für ein paar Euro.

Habe für die Beachraces extra ein Bike was auf die Strandeigenschaften eingestellt ist. 

Wegen des Trainings reicht es völlig, wenn Du im November an den Wochenenden mal ein paar lange einheiten fährst.

4-5h Einheiten auf der Straße genügen da. Im Rennen selber musst Du nur genug essen und schauen, dass Du den EB-Bereich nicht zu oft ankratzt und nicht zuviel im Wind fährst.

Es sind bei den Rennen, wie auch bei allen Marathons, alle Leistungsklassen vertreten, so dass man immer einne Gruppe findet die zu einem passt.


----------



## Uplooser (12. September 2011)

Im November an den Wochenenden???
Hinterher?
Ich glaub Du meinst im Oktober.


----------



## LarsL (12. September 2011)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Im November an den Wochenenden???
> Hinterher?
> Ich glaub Du meinst im Oktober.


 
Natürlich


----------



## pollux8 (17. September 2011)

Die Anmeldungsliste wird von Tag zu Tag bei Beachbiking.nl länger
Das maximale Teilnehmerfeld von 700 ist schon fast erreicht.
Zur Zeit dürften es um die 520 sein.Wenn das Inschrijving weiter so gut läuft,denke ich,das in 3 Wochen das Teilnehmerfeld ausgebucht ist.

http://www.beachbiking.nl/HVH_deelnemers.html





Ob Ramses Bekkenk bei der Beachchallenge teilnehmen kann ist noch fraglich.
Er hat sich letzlich  mit seinen Teamkollegen Bram Rood bei der Trans Alp den Ellbogen gebrochen.
Der Gewinner vom Letzten Jahr Bart Brentjens will in diesem Jahr sein Titel wieder verteidigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomwptp (18. September 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe mich auch mal angemeldet.
Mein Clan trifft sich am zweiten Novemberwochenende auf Texel, ich komme dann mit der Fähre nach Den Helder und zum Start.
Ich könnte ab Den Helder noch einen Biker mitnehmen.
Am Revel kann ich wohl mit dem Silikonspray etwas sparsamer sein

Grüße Thomas


----------



## pollux8 (18. September 2011)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe mich auch mal angemeldet.
> ich komme dann mit der Fähre nach Den Helder und zum Start.
> Ich könnte ab Den Helder noch einen Biker mitnehmen.
> ...



Dann füllt sich so allmählich unser Deutsches Team
Die Sache hat in Deiner Sache nur einen Haken
Wann beabsichtigs du den von Den Helder zum Start zu fahren???
Morgens mit der Fähre von Den Helder und dann 150km mit einer 2 stündigen Autofahrt zum Start.Dann das Auto stehen lassen,und dann irgendwann wieder abholen.

Das geht vom meinen Sinne nur,wenn  du mit dem Zug am Samstag von Den Helder zum Start nach Hoek van Holland fährts.Kostet ungefähr 25 Euro 
Ubernachtung 30Euro mit Frühstück (Bikerscene incl.)






Neoprensocken nicht  vergessen,damit der November-Badespaß auch zum Ereigniss wird


----------



## Tomwptp (18. September 2011)

@pollux8
Ich hab's grade auch gesehen. Spätestens um 7:30 Uhr sollte man Start sein, Nummer abholen usw. Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe. Erste Fähre startet um 6:00 Uhr plus Überfahrt plus Strecke - passt nicht. Also Plan B, am Samstag nach Hoek. Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für eine Unterkunft bei der man auch das Rad vernünftig unterbekommt?

Danke und Grüße Thomas


Danke und Grüße Thomas


----------



## pollux8 (18. September 2011)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> @pollux8
> Also Plan B, am Samstag nach Hoek. Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für eine Unterkunft bei der man auch das Rad vernünftig unterbekommt?
> 
> Danke und Grüße Thomas
> ...



Unsere Unterkunft ist 15min.Radweg bis zum Strand.Die letzten 3 Jahre hatten wir immer unsere gemütliche Dachwohnung mit 5 Personen.
Dann sind da noch 3 oder 4 Doppelzimmer da. Da waren die letzten Jahre immer ein Bike Team aus Schoorl mit dabei.Aber zur Zeit steht die Tel. nur auf beantworter.Unser Team besteht schon aus 8 Bikern.

Kommst du den auch mit dem Zug?
Wenn man die nervigen Fahrtkosten mit berechnet,bezahlts du das doppelte.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. September 2011)

so dann melde ich mich auch mal an, meine Frau hat gerade grünes Licht gegeben,

meine Frau und unsere Tochter kommen auch mit, wir wollen Sam. morgen anreisen, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein schönes Hotel,
bin ja echt mal gespannt wie das so wird, mit dem Rad am Strand langrollen 
mein letzter Ritt am Strand war mit einem Pferd, das hat mir nicht gefallen, da fühle ich mich auf meinem 29er viel wohler,

so dann suche ich gleich mal ein Hotel raus


----------



## LarsL (19. September 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ... da fühle ich mich auf meinem 29er viel wohler,
> 
> so dann suche ich gleich mal ein Hotel raus


 

Kauf Dir noch den Super Moto für Dein 29er. Stollenreifen sind ein No Go bei dem Rennen. Die brechen den Sand und sind somit unbrauchbar.


----------



## kerthor (19. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich werde es dieses Jahr auch nochmal versuchen!
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter dieses Jahr mit. Letztes Jahr war schon sehr hart!

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## remmydemmy (19. September 2011)

kerthor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde es dieses Jahr auch nochmal versuchen!
> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter dieses Jahr mit. Letztes Jahr war schon sehr hart!
> 
> Mfg Thorsten


 


Nur die HARTEN kommen an die ZEE!!! Mit den passenden Klamotten ist das keine Problem. Ich fahre immer meine Sidi Winterschuh. Die laufen dann irgend wann voll mit Wasser, aber mit der Zeit wird das Wasser ja warm und dann kommt kein kaltes Wasser mehr nach (voll ist voll)!  
Wenn suedlich Stroehmung ist wird es mit unter ganz schoen Warm, wir hatten vor 2 Jahren 15grad! Damals war ich dann doch ein bisschen zu warm angezogen. Letztes Jahr waren es dann 8 grad von vorn, aber mit dem Adrenalin im Blut merkt man davon eh nichts.  Einfach Kette rechts! Beim gedanken an das Race bekomme ich jetzt schon wieder erhoehten Herzschlag!!! Freu mich auch schon wieder auf die Zugfahrt mit den Jungs!!!! Wir werden ja dieses Jahr nochmal verstaerkt!!!


----------



## pollux8 (19. September 2011)

kerthor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde es dieses Jahr auch nochmal versuchen!
> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter dieses Jahr mit. Letztes Jahr war schon sehr hart!
> 
> Mfg Thorsten



Schön Dich mal wieder hier zu sehn.Ich denk,letztes Jahr hast du zwei taktische Fehler gemacht.
1:
Ihr seid morgens von Deutschland angekommen und ihr seid noch keinen Meter auf den Strand gefahren.Dazu hatte ich euch eine Fehldiagnose zum Wetterbericht gegeben
2:
 Du warst recht gut,du hast den Niederländer sogar Windschatten geben Dann wolltes du in eine schnellere Gruppe vorrücken und bist dabei abgekackt.Zudem mußtes du auf deinen Kollegen warten und ihr hattet Eure Frauen dabei,die Euch im Begleitfahrzeug ablengten.

Aber dieses mal werden wir hoffentlich wieder einen Traumtag wie diesen bekommen.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. September 2011)

den Super Moto für mein 29er besorge ich mir noch,
meine wichtigste Frage lautet aber,
ich fahre eine 2Fach Kurbel 27/ 39 mit 11/36,
ist das große Blatt vorn zu klein für das Strandrennen,
braucht man das kleine Blatt überhaupt oder reicht einfach ? und dann ein 42 Blatt ? 
Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung von Strandrennen, wer kann mir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (21. September 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Schön Dich mal wieder hier zu sehn.Ich denk,letztes Jahr hast du zwei taktische Fehler gemacht.
> 1:
> Ihr seid morgens von Deutschland angekommen und ihr seid noch keinen Meter auf den Strand gefahren.Dazu hatte ich euch eine Fehldiagnose zum Wetterbericht gegeben
> 2:
> ...





JA JA aus Fehlern lernt man!
Dieses Jahr bin ich etwas fitter und so wie es aus sieht fahre ich alleine.
Seit dem Strandrennen bekomme ich meine Sattelstütze nicht mehr bewegt.
Sieht so aus als wenn die Festgebacken wäre.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese wieder los bekomme?
Habe schon viele Flüssigkeiten einwirken lassen aber kein Erfolg.


----------



## Tomwptp (21. September 2011)

kerthor schrieb:


> JA JA aus Fehlern lernt man!
> Dieses Jahr bin ich etwas fitter und so wie es aus sieht fahre ich alleine.
> Seit dem Strandrennen bekomme ich meine Sattelstütze nicht mehr bewegt.
> Sieht so aus als wenn die Festgebacken wäre.
> ...



Hallo
Welches Rahmenmaterial? Bei Alu hilft oft ein Kriechöl (WD40) und Wärme.Also zur Not der Fön der besseren Hälfte oder ein Heissluftfön, max. 150°.
Anwärmen, Öl drauf, abkühlen, anwärmen usw. Das Material dehnt sich und das Öl kann kriechen.

Ich schieb hier auch noch mal die Reifenfrage an, ich hatte an Schlammreifen gedacht, höre hier aber von Glatzen.
Ich habe noch einen Satz Big Apple. Und wie breit sollten die Schlappen sein?

Danke und Grüße Thomas


----------



## kerthor (21. September 2011)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Welches Rahmenmaterial? Bei Alu hilft oft ein Kriechöl (WD40) und Wärme.Also zur Not der Fön der besseren Hälfte oder ein Heissluftfön, max. 150°.
> Anwärmen, Öl drauf, abkühlen, anwärmen usw. Das Material dehnt sich und das Öl kann kriechen.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Hilfe nur leider ist de Rahmen aus Carbon.

Mit dem Big Appel bist du gut bedient.
Hauptsache breit und ohne Profil.
Ich fahre den Super Moto.
Letztes Jahr bin ich vorne den Furios Fred gefahren das ging auch noch.


----------



## remmydemmy (22. September 2011)

kerthor schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe nur leider ist de Rahmen aus Carbon.
> 
> Mit dem Big Appel bist du gut bedient.
> Hauptsache breit und ohne Profil.
> ...


 

*Reifenart:*
Reifen ohne Profil verhindern das einsinken im Sand. Die Stollen zerbrechen die Sandoberflaeche und lassen den Reifen mehr einbrechen.

*Reifenbreite:*
Man sollte schon 2.1 bis 2.35 breite Reifen fahren. Ich selber fahre einen 2.35 Reifen (Schwalbe Super Moto/ Reifen des Vorjahressieger), mit dem bin ich im letztem Jahr, bis ca. 20km vor dem Ziel in der 2. Spitzengruppe gefahren. Leider habe ich dann einen Platten bekommen, aber konnte noch vor der 3. Gruppe den 21 Platz alleine ins Ziel retten.

*Reifendruck:*
Ihr werdet das gefuehl nicht los das alle um euch rum einen Platten haben. Es wird naemlich nur 1,6 - 1,8 Bar gefahren. Dies erhoeht natuerlich die Auflageflaeche und verhindert somit das einsinken.
*Kleiner Tip:*
Probiert das fahren mit so geringem Reifendruck vorher schon einmal aus. Wenn ihr in die erste Hafenpassage kommt wisst ihr was ich meine!
Also vorher schoen ausprobieren, fahren wie auf Eiern!!!

*Weiterer Tip:*
Jetzt anmelden, es gibt nur 700 Startplaetze und diese sind bald voll!!!

*Wir sehen uns in der Brandung!!!*
Rembert


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. September 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Super Moto 29er noch bekommen kann,
brauche ja für mein erstes Strandrennen auch den passenden Reifen


----------



## Tomwptp (22. September 2011)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> *
> Reifendruck:
> Ihr werdet das gefuehl nicht los das alle um euch rum einen Platten haben. Es wird naemlich nur 1,6 - 1,8 Bar gefahren. Dies erhoeht natuerlich die Auflageflaeche und verhindert somit das einsinken.
> Kleiner Tip:
> ...


*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe wohl am besten Tubeless, oder?

Das mit dem Eiern kenne ich schon: KTM Adventure, vollgetankt mit Michelin Desert bei 1,5 Bar auf einem regennassen Asphaltstück.
Wobei die KTM Reifenhalter hat die den Reifen auf der Felge fixieren.

Danke und Grüße Thomas*


----------



## pollux8 (22. September 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch irgendwelche Tips zum Bike selbst?
> 
> Alu Harteil mit Federgabel oder Starr?
> Kann man mit Scheibenbremse fahren?
> ...



Empfehlenswert ist Hardtail mit einer Carbon Starrgabel.(700gr-120Euro)

Die meisten fahren V-Brakes ,aber Scheibenbremsen ist auch ok.

Bei zuviel Öl greift der Sand in die Kette.

Bei der Übersetzung braucht man eigentlich das mittlere und das große Kettenblatt

Der Fred Furious ist mit 2,25 auch akzeptabel,Ramses Bekkenk hat ihn mal etwas glatter gemacht
und bei dem geringen Gewicht war er auch noch schneller  als mit Super Moto.

Übrigens ist epic03 vor zwei Jahren mit Racing Ralf gefahren und hat damit immerhin noch den 50 Platz  erreicht





Die Nummer Eins Ramses Bekkenk wird wohl diese Saison nicht mehr starten können.Er hat sich bei seinen Ellbogenbruch noch eine Bakterielle Entzündung dazu geholt

Trotz allen wünschen wir dir vom mtb-news forum gute Besserung für die nächste Saison


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (23. September 2011)

leider mußte ich heute verstellen das es für 29er noch keinen Super Moto gibt, muß ich wohl auf den Big Appelt umsteigen,


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2011)

Doch, gibt es. Hier zum Besipiel. Ist die Größe 60-622. 29" ist doch die gleiche Felgengröße wie 28".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remmydemmy (23. September 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> den Super Moto für mein 29er besorge ich mir noch,
> meine wichtigste Frage lautet aber,
> ich fahre eine 2Fach Kurbel 27/ 39 mit 11/36,
> ist das große Blatt vorn zu klein für das Strandrennen,
> ...


 
Welche Kettenblattgroesse man braucht kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn man 6 Windstaerken von hinten am Strand faehrt ist das 39er Ritzel sicher zu klein. Wenn 6 Windstaerken von vorne kommen freut man sich sicherlich ueber das 27 Kettenblatt.
Also das Uebersetzungsverhaeltnis ist beim 29er ja anders als beim 26er. 
Ich wuerde fuers 29er auf jedenfall folgende Abstufung empfehlen:

*Kurbel*
29er Kurbel: 42/27 (oder28)

26er Kurbel: 46/32

*Kassette*

Sowohl fuers 26er als auch fuers 29er wuerde ich folgende Abstufung nehmen: *Rennradkassette in 11/26 oder 11/28.*
Je nach Leistungsvermoegen.

Ich selber fahre bei meinem 29er, folgender Abstufung:

Kurbel 46/32 
Kassette 11/26

Jetzt muesst ihr nur noch schauen, was ihr wirklich druecken koennt und wollt!

*Die Brandung wartet!!!*


----------



## pollux8 (25. September 2011)

Falls der Badespaß zu dolle wird,dann hilft nur noch eine starke Stömung um das Ziel zu erreichen





Wenn man aufgeben muß ist der nächste Bahnhof im 50km entfernten Zandvoort.Sonst muß man 10km landeinwärsts fahren um die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen.
Man hat ja seine Rucksäcke beim Start in Hoek van Holland aufgegeben und man wird sie im Ziel Den Helder wieder empfangen können


----------



## LarsL (27. September 2011)

So extrem wie auf dem Bild war es nur bei Egmond pier Egmond an einer engen Stelle 

Das es ein super Event ist, zeigt die Teilnehmerzahl. Es sind fast alle Startplätze vergeben.


----------



## kerthor (28. September 2011)

Ich versuche mich jetzt schon seit Tagen anzumelden.
Immer wieder bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung!
Kann  mir jemand helfen?
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Tomwptp (28. September 2011)

kerthor schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich jetzt schon seit Tagen anzumelden.
> Immer wieder bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung!
> Kann  mir jemand helfen?
> Was mache ich falsch?



Hallo
Hast Du alle Felder in der Maske ausgefüllt?
z.B.

Voornaam: Thomas 

Achternaam: xxxxxxxxxxx

Adres: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Postcode: D-xxxxxxxx

Woonplaats: Exxxxxxxxxx

Geb Datum: 04.xx.xxxx

Licentie nr: --

Telefoon nr: +4917xxxxxx

Email: [email protected]

Bank Giro: per Rabobank

Begunstiger: Thomas xxxxxxxxx

Geslacht man - Man: checked

Du kannst Dir die Seite, und somit die Fehlermeldung, auch mit Google oder Babelfish übersetzen lassen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## kerthor (28. September 2011)

Frag mich nicht warum aber jetzt hat es geklappt!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (29. September 2011)

Der Alptraum eines Strandrennens.

Das war 2008 (Den Helder-Petten-Den Helder)
Gestern hab ich noch 3 Biker aus unseren Umkreis angemeldet.Dann sind wir bis jetzt mit 12 Personen.Mit dem Übernachtungen um die 30 Euro mit Frühstück gibt es noch ein bisschen Probleme.
Zur Not gibt es noch ein Naturhuis (Jugendherbere)2km vom Start.

Wer fährt von Euch mit dem Zug nach Hoek van Holland????
Wir werden so gegen 14:00 eintreffen. 3,5Std von der Grenze nach Hoek van Holland


----------



## Renn Maus (30. September 2011)

So dann.
Nachdem ich das Event das erste mal im IBC hier gesehen habe hab ich mich für dieses Jahr endlich angemeldet!!!!
Ich freu mich schon und werd mir in den nächsten Tagen direkt die passenden Reifen dafür bestellen.
Leider ist weder mein Holländisch, noch das von Google so gut, daher meine Frage an euch: Ist ein Zeitfahrlenkeraufsatz zugelassen und wo kann man als Begleitperson gute Fotos machen?!
Ach ja, hat jemand den Link von dieser Jugendherberge?

Vielen Dank.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## pollux8 (30. September 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> So dann.
> Ist ein Zeitfahrlenkeraufsatz zugelassen und wo kann man als Begleitperson gute Fotos machen?!
> Ach ja, hat jemand den Link von dieser Jugendherberge?
> 
> ...



Den Zeitfahrlenkaufsatz ist zugelassen.Zu den Fotos weiß ich nicht ob du auf ein Begleitfahrzeug mitfahren willst,oder ob du eine gute Location suchst?
Als Location würde ich den Massenstart fotografieren, als weiteren Highlight umrunden wir als abwechslung den Jachthaven von Scheveningen.

Dann kommt Ijmuiden,wo wir den Anlegersteg der großen Schiffe vorbei fahren,
und als Abwechlung ist Camperdujin ganz interessant,weil man da die 5km lange Teerstrasse am Meer vorbei düst.

Zu den Übernachtungen:
Das Natuurhuis ist das ganze Jahr geöffnet.
Kosten:23 Euro ohne Bettwäsche mit kommt noch 7 Euro dazu.
Dazu gibt es neuerdingst auch ein Frühstück mit 5 Euro
Alles zu sammen 35.


http://www.nivon.nl/accommodaties/natuurvriendenhuizen/huisdetail.asp?AccommodatiesID=3


----------



## LarsL (30. September 2011)

Ja, cool. Dann sind ja wieder endlich mal noch mehr deutsche am Start. Wir könnten uns dann ja alle am Abend vor dem Rennen treffen.

Für die Newbies vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich noch einige Tips von den "alten Hasen" zu bekommen.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. September 2011)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Man kann von einem Auto begleitet werden?

@Pollux: Danke für die Info.


----------



## LarsL (30. September 2011)

Nein, das geht nicht wirklich. Du kannst einen Betreuer entlang der Strecke immer wieder zum Strand kommen lassen.

Die einzigen Fahrzeuge die am Strand fahren dürfen sind die der Rennveranstalter.


----------



## pollux8 (30. September 2011)

Also,das Natuurhuis ist am 12.11 ausgebucht,und jetzt habe ich eine gute Adresse in Gravenzande bekommen.
http://www.antonius-hoeve.nl/

Ich habe für 10 Personen gebucht *(32 Euro mit Frühstück)*

Wir sind bis jetzt zu 12 Bikern.6 habe ich in der Stadt untergebracht.
Also können sich noch 4 von Euch bei uns beteiligen.

Es sei den,der Lars und Remmydemmy trmmeln im Oktober noch ein paar jungs zusammen,dann ist es auf jeden Fall ausgebucht


----------



## LarsL (30. September 2011)

Bei mir ist der Eugen noch dabei. Hast Du den berücksichtigt, Pollux?


----------



## pollux8 (30. September 2011)

LarsL schrieb:


> Ja, cool. Dann sind ja wieder endlich mal noch mehr deutsche am Start. Wir könnten uns dann ja alle am Abend vor dem Rennen treffen.
> 
> Für die Newbies vielleicht auch ganz hilfreich noch einige Tips von den "alten Hasen" zu bekommen.


Ich habe gerade einen Tisch für 15-20 Personen im
Ristorante Pizzeria Roma Antica für den Zeitpunkt 19 Uhr bestellt.
Da können wir ja noch die Details übers Rennen plaudern

@Rennmaus.Letztes Jahr hat das Cycloteam.nl einen Film über das Event gedreht. Wenn du sowas in der Art in Deutschland promoten kannst,hast vielleicht eine chance da mit zu fahren.
Ich denke,das war deine Frage 






Warten auf den Startschuß.Das war 2008 bei warmen Südöstlichen Winden


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Oktober 2011)

so beim 4 Versuch hat auch meine Anmeldung geklappt,

habe gerade einen Super Moto in 2,35 breite bestellt, für vorn passt das ja auf jeden Fall mit Lefty. 
Nur hinter passt keine 2,35 breite. Macht es sinn für hinten dann einen Big Apple 2,1 zu nehmen ? Oder was nehme ich für hinten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (3. Oktober 2011)

An den warmen Oktober-wochende fand in Zeeland (Burgh Haamstede) ein Kustmarathon mit 42km statt.
Morgens war um 7:30 schon der Start ,der 750 Teilnemer.Dadurch konnten die Fotorafen und Filmer herrliche Eindrücke des Geschehens machen.
Vielseitig wie das Rennen war, ging es am Strand -Stadt-.Polder und Brücken vorbei
Ein sehenwerter Videofilm 
http://www.omroepzeeland.nl/video/750-renners-voor-mountainbiketocht

http://www.omroepzeeland.nl/video/750-renners-voor-mountainbiketocht

Vielleicht waren ja einige Deutsche über`s Wochenende dort


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (4. Oktober 2011)

Reifenempfehlung: Michelin Pilot Sport in 26 X 2,30


----------



## pollux8 (5. Oktober 2011)

Heute abend wurden bei Beachbiking.nl die neue Deelnemersliste 
veröffentlich.
Bei meinen erstaunen haben sich bis jetzt* 21 Deutsche Beachbiker* zu diesem Event angemeldet.Das hat meinen Erwartungen doch übertroffen
Frage:Gibt es ein holländisches Bike Event,wo mehr deutsche Teilnehmer registriert sind.??Außer die Winterwijker Veldtocht,dann laßt es mich wissen

http://www.beachbiking.nl/HVH_deelnemers.html

So,wie es aussieht ist Ramses Bekkenk wieder im Training und Bram Rood,der momentane Gipfelstürmer der deutschen Mittelgebirge hat sich auch angemeldet.


----------



## Tomwptp (6. Oktober 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Bei meinen erstaunen haben sich bis jetzt* 21 Deutsche Beachbiker* zu diesem Event angemeldet.Das hat meinen Erwartungen doch übertroffen



Na, daran bist Du ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig.

Ich hab mir jetzt den Big Apple in 2.35" besorgt, gibt es zum Teil beim Radhändler frisch vom Neurad abgezogen für schmales Geld. 

Mögliche Reifen in 2.30" bis 2.35" währen dann wohl:

Big Apple ca. 750gr
Sport Pilot ca. 730gr
Super Moto ca. 680gr

Hat die schon jemand Tubeless gefahren, würde bei niedrigem Druck ja Sinn machen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## kerthor (7. Oktober 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Heute abend wurden bei Beachbiking.nl die neue Deelnemersliste
> veröffentlich.
> Bei meinen erstaunen haben sich bis jetzt* 21 Deutsche Beachbiker* zu diesem Event angemeldet.Das hat meinen Erwartungen doch übertroffen
> Frage:Gibt es ein holländisches Bike Event,wo mehr deutsche Teilnehmer registriert sind.??Außer die Winterwijker Veldtocht,dann laßt es mich wissen



Hallo,
bei den Veranstaltungen in Aalten und Zelhem sind auch immer viele Deutsche dabei!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## LarsL (7. Oktober 2011)

Aber es gibt kaum ein "krankeres" Rennen als dieses 
Von daher ist die Teilnehmerzahl schon echt gut. Ich freue mich schon. Mein 29er Beachbike ist zurzeit im Aufbau. Hoffe das ich den Supermoto noch bekomme.

Hat den schon einer in der 29er Version bestellt und bekommen?
Habe gehört, dass der erst ab der 41-42 KW wieder lieferbar sein soll.


----------



## pollux8 (9. Oktober 2011)

kerthor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei den Veranstaltungen in Aalten und Zelhem sind auch immer viele Deutsche dabei!
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


Ja Aalten (Home of Rock-Home of AC/DC)





Dahin machen wir immer unsere AGNUS YOUNG Trainingsrunde.
Denn Agnus hat für seine holländische Frau Ellen dort ein Palast mitten im Centrum gebaut,und daher machen wir immer unsere trainingsrunde nach Aalten
Einmal hatten wir ihn um 3 Tage verpasst und wir hoffen das er uns irgendwann den Song THUNDERSTRUCK auf seine Gitarre klampft.

Das brauchen wir zum aufpuschen zum Start des BEACHMARATHONS.
Dann fehlt uns nur noch die Hilfe der Spanier,die uns noch eine Schüppe SÜDLICHER STRÖMUNG mit 15 Grad  zum Event hochbringen müssen.


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Oktober 2011)

@pollux:
Leider habe ich total verpennt, dass ich eine Doppebelegung an dem Wochenende habe.
Das heist ich könnte (wenn überhaupt), erst am Sonntag Anreisen.
Falls ich alleine komme,wäre es wichtig für mich zu wissen, wie gut die Zugverbindung zurück zum Startort ist, bzw. ob es irgendeine andere Möglichkeit gibt zurück zukommen.
Für die 2. Alternative wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob es in Den-Helder eine Terme, oder eine Badeanstallt mit Sauna o.Ä. gibt, wo ich meinen Dad abstellen könnte


----------



## pollux8 (10. Oktober 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @pollux:
> Leider habe ich total verpennt, dass ich eine Doppebelegung an dem Wochenende habe.
> Das heist ich könnte (wenn überhaupt), erst am Sonntag Anreisen.
> Falls ich alleine komme,wäre es wichtig für mich zu wissen, wie gut die Zugverbindung zurück zum Startort ist, bzw. ob es irgendeine andere Möglichkeit gibt zurück zukommen.
> Für die 2. Alternative wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob es in Den-Helder eine Terme, oder eine Badeanstallt mit Sauna o.Ä. gibt, wo ich meinen Dad abstellen könnte



Jetzt bin ich wieder ein bisschen confuse
In der Meldeliste steht noch einer aus Wuppertal und da dachte ich ,Ihr fahrt zusammen.
1:Sonntag anreisen  und um 7:30 beim Start sein wäre mir zu stressig.
dann lieber um 2 Uhr nachts in der Pension ankommen und mit der Vermieterin die ankunft einplanen.
2:Mit dem Zug dauert es von Den Helder zurück zum Start etwa 2,5 STD
Es geht von Den Helder über AMS-Leiden-Rotterdam.-bis nach HVH
3:Wenn dein DAD mitfährt hat er keine große Gelegenheit für eine Sauna und Pool.
Wenn er beim Start noch dabei ist,fährt er erstmal 2 STD zum Ziel.,Nach einen Besuch beim Napoleon Museum (beim Leuchturm) kommen schon die ersten bei guten Bedingungen in 3,5-4 std ins Ziel.Das Spektakel lohnt sich 
auf jeden fall anzusehen.Wenn alles gut geht könntest du das Ziel in 5-6 std ereichen.
Dann biste gegen 13-14 Uhr im Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab gerade mal in der 3 Monats Wetterprognose gegoogelt.
Zitat für November:
- für November deutet sich ebenfalls etwas zu warmer Monat mit der Tendenz zu verstärkten Hochdruckeinfluss und verminderter Niederschlagsaktivität an; an etwa 7 oder 8 Tagen ist mit Nachtfrost zu rechnen
Auf Buienradar.nl ist die Tendenz 70 zu 30 für Rückenwind.
Das ist eben  Wettermäßig das spannensde Rennen .

http://www.langfristwetter.com/





Ab jetzt sind es noch 3km bis zum Ziel

*Am 1.November ist offizeller Anmeldeschluß*


----------



## remmydemmy (17. Oktober 2011)

Einschreiben ist einfach, die Vorbereitung ist schwer, darum veranstaltet der VfL Ahaus am 29.10.2011 ein Beachracetraining. Bei diesem wollen wir schonmal eine lange Tour auf den Beachbikes machen. (Hier werden erfahrene Beachbiker mit dabei sein, was den unerfahrenen Beachbikern die Moeglichkeit gibt, sich die letzten Tips zu holen).  Je nach Wetterbedingung soll die Runde bis zu 6 Std. ausgedehnt werden. Die Runde wird in Richtung Niederlande fuehren und hat somit so gut wie keine Hoehenmeter (genau richtig fuers Beachracetraining, denn man kann die Beine nie stehen lassen). Wir treffen uns um 10Uhr am Wellenfreibad in Ahaus (VfL Heim). Danach wollen wir gemeinsam essen gehen und schonmal das Trainingsprogramm fuer den naechsten Tag besprechen. Bei Interesse einfach kurz hier im Forum anmelden.
Schoene Gruesse
Remmydemmy


----------



## LarsL (17. Oktober 2011)

Eugen ist mit dabei und ich bin wie vorhin schon besprochen auch dabei.

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich am Mittwoch.

Johannes sage ich auch noch bescheid.

Der Wolli hat hoffentlich genug Unterkünfte besorgt.

Egmond pier Egmond wird bestimmt auch wieder der Kracher.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Oktober 2011)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Einschreiben ist einfach, die Vorbereitung ist schwer, darum veranstaltet der VfL Ahaus am 29.10.2011 ein Beachracetraining. Bei diesem wollen wir schonmal eine lange Tour auf den Beachbikes machen. (Hier werden erfahrene Beachbiker mit dabei sein, was den unerfahrenen Beachbikern die Moeglichkeit gibt, sich die letzten Tips zu holen).  Je nach Wetterbedingung soll die Runde bis zu 6 Std. ausgedehnt werden. Die Runde wird in Richtung Niederlande fuehren und hat somit so gut wie keine Hoehenmeter (genau richtig fuers Beachracetraining, denn man kann die Beine nie stehen lassen). Wir treffen uns um 10Uhr am Wellenfreibad in Ahaus (VfL Heim). Danach wollen wir gemeinsam essen gehen und schonmal das Trainingsprogramm fuer den naechsten Tag besprechen. Bei Interesse einfach kurz hier im Forum anmelden.
> Schoene Gruesse
> Remmydemmy



Wie bringe ich das meiner Frau bei ?
10 Uhr treffen, dann essen gehen und dann 6 Std fahren, das wird ja eine Tagesveranstaltung.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich da ein OK.
Fahren wir dann auch schon mit den Big Apple Reifen ?
Meine erste lange Ausfahrt hatte ich gestern, 195 km, davon 135 Straße und 60 km in der Haard.
Am Freitag folgt eine 2 Std fahrt, Sam. 5 Std und Sonntag solls wieder richtig lang werden.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Oktober 2011)

Falls noch jemand mit nach Holland möchte, wir haben noch einen Platz frei.
Abfahrt Sam. ca. 8 Uhr nach Hoek van Holland
Sonntag gepackmitnahme nach Den Helder
und nach dem Rennen wieder zurück nach Dülmen.

Jetzt gibts keine Ausrede mehr, wie soll ich das mit dem fahren machen, für einen von euch geht noch was.


----------



## Renn Maus (18. Oktober 2011)

@ Dülmener: Ihr fahrt nicht zufällig wieder an Hoek van Holland vorbei, wenn es nach hause geht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remmydemmy (18. Oktober 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Wie bringe ich das meiner Frau bei ?
> 10 Uhr treffen, dann essen gehen und dann 6 Std fahren, das wird ja eine Tagesveranstaltung.
> Hoffentlich bekomme ich da ein OK.
> Fahren wir dann auch schon mit den Big Apple Reifen ?
> ...


 

*Sag Ihr du faehrst shoppen, dann versteht Sie es schon!*
So wie es muss, die langen Einheiten werden dich beim Beachrace auf jedenfall weit nach vorne bringen!!!
Wir werden dann mit den Beachreifen unterwegs sein.
Die Stimmung ist auf jedenfall schon richtig heiss, die Beachkranken sind alle stark infiziert und koennen es kaum noch abwarten.
Vielleicht kann man ja auch schon am 22.10. ne Runde zusammen drehen. Wir haben noch nichts konkretes geplant.
Lars, ab wann kannst du am Sonntag?

Beachbiking for ever
Remmydemmy


----------



## LarsL (18. Oktober 2011)

Genau, am 22.10 vor der Hochzeit.

Der Remmy raucht irgendwie vom falschen Baum 

Remmy benutze mal einen Scheduler?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. Oktober 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @ Dülmener: Ihr fahrt nicht zufällig wieder an Hoek van Holland vorbei, wenn es nach hause geht, oder?



habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, eher nicht das wären 110 km Umweg,


----------



## pollux8 (20. Oktober 2011)

ZITAT:7.11 Beachmarathon Hoek van Holland-Den Helder von Christen
Nehme am 13 Nov zum ersten mal an dem Rennen über 135 Km teil. Ist es eigentlich ein Problem mit einem neueren Bike mit Scheibenbremsen und Federgabel zu fahren.
Wenn ich mir ein anderes zurecht mache, wird es schwerer als mein 9 Kg. Bike und die Sitzposition ist allenfalls auch nicht ganz OK.
Gibt es sonst noch wichtige Dinge: Verpflegung, Vorbereitung des Bikes usw?
Bin dankbar für jeden Typ. 

@Christen 
Ich denk,dein 9kg Bike wird wohl eine echte Rennpfeile sein,wo man auf der Strecke punkten kann.
Wenns dir nichts ausmacht,das da ein bisschen Salzwasser dran kommt,dann nimm das 9kg teil :Scheibenbremsen sind ok.
Bei der Verpflegung mußt du schon gut gefrühstückt haben.
Erst nach 60km kommt der erste Verpflegungs Posten..
Die vorbereitung des Bikes kannst du hier im Thread lesen.






Ich werd dann mal Sonntag für eine Woche zum Strand nach Noord Holland fahren.Wetter soll mal wieder sonnig werden.
Trainings Gebiet Wijk aan Zee-Den Helder.und irgendwo da in der Mitte


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Oktober 2011)

so gerade sind die Big Apple 29er gekommen, ja es passt auch hinten am Flash, bis zum Umwerfer sind es jetzt zwar nur noch 9 mm aber so schlammig wird es schon nicht werden 
Welcher Laufradsatz ist denn sinnvoller, der leichte Racesatz oder der Trainingssatz, da liegen 750 gramm dazwischen, bei dem ganzen Salz würde ich lieber mit dem Trainingssatz fahren.
Wenn das Rad erstmal beschleunigt ist, spielt das Gewicht doch nicht mehr so eine große Rolle, oder sehe ich das falsch. Und lange oder steile Anstiege werden die Hollander bis dahin ja auch keine mehr bekommen 

Heute werde ich mal 2 Std mit den Reifen fahren und morgen wirds wieder lang 7-8 Std sind geplant.

Ist der Big Apple auch für Wald, Wiesen und Schotterwege geeignet, oder nur Strasse und Sand.


----------



## Tomwptp (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Den Big Apple fahre ich seit 2 Tagen. Mit ca. 2Bar fährt er ganz gut auf der Straße und Forstautobahn, solange es trocken ist!! Sobald es feuchter Waldboden wird geht er sehr gerne zur Seite weg. Wirklich gut ist die Eigendämpfung des BA. 

Ich überlege aber noch den Super Moto zu probieren, er hat vermutlich eine bessere Auflage als der BA. 

Grüße Thomas


Danke und Grüße Thomas


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. Oktober 2011)

So ich bin morgen auch dabei.
Gehen wir vor oder nach dem Radfahren essen ?
Falls danach, duschen ist möglich ? 
Falls vor dem Essen, Strassenkleidung ?





remmydemmy schrieb:


> Einschreiben ist einfach, die Vorbereitung ist schwer, darum veranstaltet der VfL Ahaus am 29.10.2011 ein Beachracetraining. Bei diesem wollen wir schonmal eine lange Tour auf den Beachbikes machen. (Hier werden erfahrene Beachbiker mit dabei sein, was den unerfahrenen Beachbikern die Moeglichkeit gibt, sich die letzten Tips zu holen).  Je nach Wetterbedingung soll die Runde bis zu 6 Std. ausgedehnt werden. Die Runde wird in Richtung Niederlande fuehren und hat somit so gut wie keine Hoehenmeter (genau richtig fuers Beachracetraining, denn man kann die Beine nie stehen lassen). Wir treffen uns um 10Uhr am Wellenfreibad in Ahaus (VfL Heim). Danach wollen wir gemeinsam essen gehen und schonmal das Trainingsprogramm fuer den naechsten Tag besprechen. Bei Interesse einfach kurz hier im Forum anmelden.
> Schoene Gruesse
> Remmydemmy


----------



## commanderi (28. Oktober 2011)

So, dank LarsL bin ich am 13.11. dabei!! Mein 12 Jahre altes Lakes MTB - eigentlich mein Bierfahrrad - freut sich schon auf eine Menge neue Komponenten, Salz und Sand. Ohje, auf was habe ich mir da nur eingelassen. 

Wir sehen uns in der Brandung!


----------



## LarsL (30. Oktober 2011)

commanderi schrieb:


> So, dank LarsL bin ich am 13.11. dabei!! Mein 12 Jahre altes Lakes MTB - eigentlich mein Bierfahrrad - freut sich schon auf eine Menge neue Komponenten, Salz und Sand. Ohje, auf was habe ich mir da nur eingelassen.
> 
> Wir sehen uns in der Brandung!


 
Auf das geilste Rennen Deines Lebens, glaub mir  

Samstag ist wieder eine lange Einheit geplant. Start diesmal in Havixbeck. Fahren dann bei Remmy vorbei die anderen Verrückten Beachracer einsammeln.


----------



## pollux8 (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade wieder zurück von eine Woche Beachtraining in Bergen aan Zee.
Jeden Tag die 100km nach Wijk aan Zee-Den Helder.Drei mal habe ich die Zielinine Den Helder Sportplatz  diese Woche schon überschritten.

Dreimal kack Gegenwind um wieder zum Start zurück zu kommen.

Am Samstag kam in Egmond das traingsfeeling besonders hoch,als hundert von Egmond aan zee Richtung Wijk aan Zee starteten.
Mit dem Topbiker *Bram Rood* konnte ich noch einige Worte wechseln. Leider hatte ich die Kamera nicht dabei
Ramses Bekkenk ist zur Zeit in Australien und wird beim Start nicht dabei sein






Auf der Strecke nach Den Helder ist der Sand in Castricum und Callangsoog sehr weich.
8km vorm Ziel  (Juilieaanadorp)besteht zur Zeit noch eine Strandbaustelle.Ob die Arbeiten in 2 Wochen fertig sind ,das konnte ich noch nicht heraus finden.

Es bleibt bis jetzt einfach spannend,ob sich das Wetter in 2 Wochen noch 
auf Südwest bleibt
Laut Langzeit vorhersage bleibt der November mild.
Bei westlichen 5 Windstärken ist es für viele das aus.
Garnicht abzusehen was bei Nord -ost passiert.
http://www.weeronline.nl/Europa/Nederland/Bergen-aan-Zee/4058243






In der neuen holländischen Bike-freak magazine steht eine große reportage über das Rennen.
Da steht,das man die *Startunterlagen schon am Samstag von 18-19 Uhr* in der Carribien Bar abholen kann.Ein großes Pluß um möglich Sonntagstress zu meiden

Von 827 Teilnehmern sind jetzt *26 Deutsche* am Start (Wahnsinn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (1. November 2011)

Marco Verhoef von weerplaza.nl verspricht uns am Event Tag 
südliche Winde um die 10 Grad.

http://www.weerplaza.nl/15daagse/
Gestern haben sich noch zwei angemeldet,sodaß wir jetzt 28 Deutsche
Teilnehmer sind.
So heute ist wieder lange Einheit angesagt und dann werden wir mal


----------



## remmydemmy (1. November 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder zurück von eine Woche Beachtraining in Bergen aan Zee.
> Jeden Tag die 100km nach Wijk aan Zee-Den Helder.Drei mal habe ich die Zielinine Den Helder Sportplatz diese Woche schon überschritten.
> 
> Dreimal kack Gegenwind um wieder zum Start zurück zu kommen.
> ...


 
Und die leckere Erbsensuppe die es dort gibt!!! Wir fahren wahrscheinlich am Samstag um 9:51Uhr ab Winterswijk!


----------



## pollux8 (1. November 2011)

1:Im Strandclub (ff-Tijd) ,kann man Samstag von 18-19 Uhr die Startunterlagen abholen,danach ab 19Uhr gibt es für 12,50 Euro eine Pasta Party.(Nudeln mit Bolognese und zahlreichen Früchten.
Die richtige Stärkung für den Event Tag.
Bei Interesse sollte man sich über *[email protected] * anmelden.
Ich denk,eine gute Gelegenheit letzte Information  noch auszutauschen.

2:Ferner ist der Start um eine halbe Std vorgezogen worden. 
Also um *8 Uhr.* 
Der Grund ist eine Nikolausveranstaltung( Sinterklaasintocht )die um 10:30 in Zandvoort Strand ausgetragen wird

3:Wenn wir um 8:51 von Winterswijk los fahren werden wir 12:45 in Hoek van Holland eintreffen.Reisekosten 22,50 Euro plus 5 Euro Bike Gebühr.
Zurück von Den Helder wird der selbe Preis verlangt.


----------



## LarsL (2. November 2011)

Der Weg zum Caribean Beach Cafe ist unten auf der Karte zu sehen.

Dort ist die Startnummerausgabe wie auch die Pasta Party. Wir werden mit der Münsterlandtruppe (ca. 14 Fahrer) dort sein.

Hoffentlich gibt es ordentlich Südwind.


----------



## commanderi (2. November 2011)

So, die PASTA-Party kann kommen, bin schon ganz heißt drauf. Habe heute die erste Runde mit meinem umgebauten Beachbike gedreht, hat 
Spaß auf mehr gemacht! Morgen soll die neue Gabel mit DHL kommen und dann ist der Bock fertig.


----------



## pollux8 (2. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade die E-mail von dem Strandclub ff-Tijd bekommen,
Zitat:Bei der pasta sind die pasta (bolognese oder fruit de mer = mit fisch) und brot und salat.

Grub

Strandclub ff-Tijd
Zeekant 91
Hoek van Holland
www.ff-tijd.nl

Die ff-tijd Strandbar ist der neue Inhaber des letzten Caribien Bar Bezitzers


----------



## LarsL (3. November 2011)

Dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen. Ich nehme die Pommes 

Hat schon einer einen Plan wo wir diesen Samstag nach dem Training essen gehen?


----------



## pollux8 (3. November 2011)

LarsL schrieb:


> Dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen. Ich nehme die Pommes


Das versteh ich nicht ganz,Wenn du Pommes essen willst,dann müssen wir in die Fishbude am Haven gehen und nicht in die Strandbar.

Mehr Probleme macht mir das einlösen von 14 Bahntickets.
In Winterswijk kann man das Ticket nur mit Münzen oder holländischer Bank Card bezahlen.

Es bleibt mal wieder spannend mit der Windrichtung.
Am WE soll der Wind erst mal für 3 -4 Tage auf Nord -Nord-ost drehen.


----------



## commanderi (3. November 2011)

Heute war quasi mit dem Einbau der neuen Gabel die HOCHZEIT bei meinem Beachbike:












Dank LarL durfte das Bike auf seine alten Tage noch mehr als 2 kg Gewichtsreduzierung erfahren. Freue mich schon auf die erste längere
Ausfahrt am Samstag im Münsterland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsL (3. November 2011)

@ Wolli. an der Pommes gibt es nix zu verstehen 



Ja, das Bike ist echt geil geworden. Aber ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, dass es das Beachbike ist. Gute Ausstattung und jede Menge Potential. LÄUFT


----------



## remmydemmy (5. November 2011)

So haben heut nochmal ne richtig gute Runde gedreht. So langsam steigen uns die Maedels aufs Dach! Die letzten WE's waren wir ja nur auf den Bikes unterwegs. Jetzt muessen die Maedels noch eine Woche staerke beweisen, aber das bekommen Sie schon hin! Wir haben heut 145km-180km abgerissen, 30er Schnitt locker weg! Leider ist Wolli kurz vor dem Ende die Kurbel abgefallen. Sonst haetten alle die 180km abgerissen. Aber besser heute als naechste Woche! Wir werden uns gleich mit 8 Beachbikern zur Vorbesprechung beim Italiener treffen! Naechste Woche sind wir dann 14 Personen.

Der hunger ist schon da!!!

Remmydemmy


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. November 2011)

bin auch gerade von meiner Vorletzten Runde zurück,
Kanalbiken, 4,55 Std 122 km
morgen noch mal von 8 Uhr bis 14 Uhr und dann muß das für Holland reichen 
in der Woche werde ich mein Bike mal mit Gummiüberzieher Strandfest machen, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf Holland und das Wetter


----------



## Tomwptp (6. November 2011)

Hallo

Endlich eine Unterkunft gefunden, dafür kann ich mich vor dem Start noch 8km warmfahren


----------



## kerthor (7. November 2011)

Hey, 
bin am Samstag auch meine vorletzte Tour gefahren es ging nach Venlo und über Geldern wieder zurück. Waren 117km in 4:36. So Dienstag und Mittwoch noch ne Runde und dann muss das für mich auch reichen. Hoffentlich erhört uns der Wettergott! Bitte nicht wieder so ein mist wie letztes Jahr!

@DülmenerMTBer: Ich glaub wir kennen uns aus Plettenberg 2010 da sind wir die 85km Runde gefahren. Ich bin der Kollege vom Marco früher MTBvD!


----------



## commanderi (7. November 2011)

Also nach den 175 km von Samstag, habe ich am Sonntag noch mit Lars & Eugen eine 3 Std. Intervall-Sprint Einheit gefahren mit 85km. Heute und morgen werden die Beine still gehalten und Mittwoch und
Freitag wird sich schon einmal für Sonntag warm gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (7. November 2011)

Also,das Wetter  wird am Event gut und sonnig
Die Temperatur ist mit 9 Grad ein bisschen frisch,aber dazu bläßt 
der Wind mit 4-5 Windstärken schräg von hinten.Also seitlichen Rückenwind von rechts.
Hauptsache der dreht nicht auf Ost,das wäre kacke,kein Schub von hinten

Hier noch ein paar links von holländischen Windstationen

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ijmuiden&wf_cmp=7

http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=48299

http://www.buienradar.nl/weersverwachting-per-plaats.aspx?bron=3

http://www.knmi.nl/waarschuwingen_en_verwachtingen/

http://www.weerplaza.nl/





Kurz gesagt:Es wird ein Start wie dieser werden


----------



## Uplooser (8. November 2011)

Huhu, mich gibt es doch noch.
Sorry wolli, daß ich mich nicht gemeldet habe.
Also ich fahre auch. Bin zwar nicht auf der Meldeliste aber da ist bei denen einiges schief gelaufen. Habe die Nr 788.
Meine Frau macht nun def. nicht den Chauffeur. Also wäre Worstcase mit der Bahn zurück.
Also suche ich noch:
1. Eine Übernachtung vor Ort 
und
2. Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. 
Gibt es das Dülmener Angebot noch?


----------



## pollux8 (8. November 2011)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Huhu, mich gibt es doch noch.
> Sorry wolli, daß ich mich nicht gemeldet habe.
> Also ich fahre auch. Bin zwar nicht auf der Meldeliste aber da ist bei denen einiges schief gelaufen. Habe die Nr 788.
> Meine Frau macht nun def. nicht den Chauffeur. Also wäre Worstcase mit der Bahn zurück.
> ...



 Hi uplooser.Wir dachten schon,daß du schon geheilt bist und den *Wahnsinn* nicht mehr mit machts.Wir sind nach unseren harten Training 
stark infiziert,und können mit unseren Mädels nicht mehr kommunizieren.
Die sind froh,wenn der Spuck vorbei ist.

Wir hätten,da noch ein Startticket zu vergeben.

Wegen der Übernachtung:Ruf doch unter dem link mal an:
Vielleicht hat sie noch eine Bleibe

http://www.nivon.nl/accommodaties/natuurvriendenhuizen/huisdetail.asp?AccommodatiesID=3


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (8. November 2011)

die Mitfahrgelegenheit ist noch frei, 
willst du nur Sonntag mit zurück ?
oder auch Sam mit nach Hoek van Holland


----------



## Uplooser (8. November 2011)

Dank euch Beiden
Wenn ich noch ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit finde, würde ich hin und zurück mitfahren. Allerdings unterwegs zu bzw aussteigen. 
Morgen kümmere ich mich um den Schlafplatz.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (9. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich nicht starte und noch nie bei solch einem Rennen teilgenommen habe - ich wünsche allen hier Anwesenden viel Spaß und spektakuläre Bedingungen. 

Eines Tages tue ich mir das auch mal an. Momentan halten mich noch frühe Startzeit, Logistik und fehlendes Beachbike ab. Vielleicht rüste ich nächstes Jahr meinen alten Hobel um...


----------



## Tomwptp (9. November 2011)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht starte und noch nie bei solch einem Rennen teilgenommen habe - ich wünsche allen hier Anwesenden viel Spaß und spektakuläre Bedingungen.
> 
> Eines Tages tue ich mir das auch mal an. Momentan halten mich noch frühe Startzeit, Logistik und fehlendes Beachbike ab. Vielleicht rüste ich nächstes Jahr meinen alten Hobel um...



Danke, bin auch mal gespannt ob das alles so klappt wie ich es geplant habe - oder ob ich noch vor dem Start in den Big Apple beiße


----------



## pollux8 (9. November 2011)

Wir Beachbiker müssen allmählich mit der Realität reden.
So,wie es aussieht gibt es für uns kein Rückenwind,
So,wie ich befürchtet habe kommt der Wind vom Osten und zwar von der Seite.,dafür mit schlappe 3 Windstätken.

Zitatie Sonne wird uns einheizen ,damit der Spaßfaktor bleibt

http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/superforecast_netherlands84.htm

Die letzte momentane Aktualisierung ist für Samstag 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Uplooser (9. November 2011)

Kein Gegenwind ist doch ok.
Aber das die Sonne einheizt??, 11° Nachmittags, warm ist anders.


----------



## LarsL (10. November 2011)

So Tasche ist gepackt, morgen letztes lockeres Training.

Ich freue mich wie BOLLE, dieses Jahr kein Regen .

Gegen den Seiten bzw. evtl. leichten Gegenwind gibt es ein Mittel.

Schlau fahren und Windschatten nutzen. Evtl. sollte man sich abstimmen um einen schönen Kreisel aufzubauen.

Am Samstag ab 8:51 geht es los Richtung HvH.

Werden am Samstag dort auch die Vorbelastung am Beach fahren.

Wer Lust hat teilzunehmen, der schickt mir einfach eine PN übers Forum mit seiner Nummer. Wir können dann einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Unsere Gruppe besteht aus 14 Leuten. Ein paar "Alte BeachraceHasen" sind dabei und können vielleicht noch letzte Tips geben.

Das Training wird gegen ca. 15:00 Uhr stattfinden.

Bringt Licht mit, es wird früh dunkel.

So, dann bis Samstag am Strand. Wir werden den Sand schon rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Bei der Windkante fährt der 3. schon im Wasser.
Und kreiseln werden ebenfalls nur die ersten 3.


----------



## kerthor (11. November 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand mal eine Navi Adresse für das Ziel in Den Helder?
Und vielleicht ein paar gute Standpunkte für Zuschauer auf der Strecke?


----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Ich meine Bremstraat/ Den Helder, bin aber nicht 100% sicher


----------



## pollux8 (11. November 2011)

Sachen sind gepackt,so nervös wie auf dieser Tour war ich seid 
langen nicht mehr.
Heute kam endlich mal wieder die Sonne raus nach ein paar trüben Tagen.
Es bleibt mit dem Wind doch noch spannend.Morgen kommt erst mal Südlicher Wind,der abends schon auf West dreht,
Aber Sonntag ab 10 Uhr gibt es ein klein bisschen Südost,wobei man dann das letzte Stück von Petten nach Den Helder ein klein bisschen Schub noch von hinten bekommen würde.

http://www.weerplaza.nl/surfweer/default.asp#weerkaarten
http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/superforecast_netherlands57.htm

Alles ohne Gewehr
Für daheimgebliebende gibt es noch drei gute Live Webcams wo man das Geschehen live bei einer Tasse Cafe miterleben kann
http://www.scheveningenlive.nl/
Ab 8:30

http://www.zvnoordwijk.nl/wedstrijd/weer/webcamframe.html

Ab 9:30

http://www.kustgids.nl/beachcam/index.html

Bloemendaal aan Zee ab 10:00

Ich denk,das bei den Bedingungen am Sonntag die Elite das ganze in einer 
3:50 ziger Zeit schafft.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2011)

Hi,

völlig unerwartet hat sich soeben ergeben, dass ich nun doch am Start sein werde.
Leider habe ich weder auf der HP, noch hier im Thread eine Navitaugliche Adresse vom Start-/ und Zielpunkt gefunden.
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

*Desweiteren nochmal eine paar Fragen, da Google-Übersetzer nicht so toll, und mein Niederländisch noch schlechter ist:*

*06:00 - 07:15* = Startnummernausgabe + Startgeld zahlen (ist die Ausgabe in der Nähe vom Startpunkt?

*08:00 *Start des Rennens

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Da sind aber 2 in Karnevalsstimmung?
Höhenprofil? Vom Anstieg zur Schleuse?
Startgeld zahlen am Sonntag morgen? Das war vor einem Monat noch möglich.
Die wollten das Feld auf 700 begrenzen. Ich habe die Startnummer 788


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2011)

Versteh ich nicht.
Ich habe keinerlei Bankverbindung bekommen.
Meine hatte ich angeben, aber es wurde nichts abgebucht?!
Heist das, ein Start ist nicht möglich?

Ich bin gelistet und habe eine Startnummer: 433....


----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Wie hast Du das gemacht, eigentlich nur gegen Einzugsermächtigung. Aber wenn Du eien Startnummer hast ist doch gut.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung.
Hab alles korrekt angeben, Bestätigung per Email bekommen und bin mit Startnummer gelistet.
Ich habe jetzt mal dem Veranstallter geschrieben.
Oder hat jemand eine Telefonnummer?

Ebenso steht unter den Teilnahmebedingungen, dass auf deren HP der Streckenverlauf gezeigt wird. Wo finde ich den?

Was ist mit den anderen deutschen Teilnehmern?
Wurde bei euch das Geld abgebucht?

Helft mir.
Lasst mich bitte nicht dumm sterben und am Sonntag umsonst 600km mit dem Auto fahren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Schreib mal den hier an:
[email protected]
Der reagiert auf jeden Fall, über die offizieel Adresse bekommst Du keine Antwort.
Mein Problem war andersrum. Ich hatte bezahlt, aber war nicht registriert.
Aber aus meiner Sicht brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen.
Aber was willst Du mit dem Streckenverlauf. Start, Immer an der Küste , dann um die Schleuse, später über so einen Damm, da rollt es wie Sau, wieder runter an die Wasserlinie, am Ende hoch, durch ein Wäldchen, dann auf den Sportplatz, Ziel


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2011)

@Harvey: Das Starterlimit ist einfach erreicht....

@uplooser: Ja danke für die Adresse, schreibe ihm mal. Super. Ich denke auch. Habe die Bestätigung bekommen, bin gelistet und habe ne Startnummer...


----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Wir sind am Meer, geh doch schwimmen


----------



## pollux8 (11. November 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Hab alles korrekt angeben, Bestätigung per Email bekommen und bin mit Startnummer gelistet.
> Ich habe jetzt mal dem Veranstallter geschrieben.
> Oder hat jemand eine Telefonnummer?
> ...



Hallo Rennmaus.Erstmal toll das es geklappt hat.
Ich sehe mit der Bezahlung kein Problem.
Du bist in der Teilnehmerliste registriert,Letztes Jahr gab es auch Teilnehmer,die da ein 20 ziger auf den Tisch legten.
Wiederum gibt es eine Tel: von Mark Kos auf der Hp
oder du schreibts den Rob (  
[email protected]

Ein Start Beweis hätten wir noch zu vergeben


----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Harvey_Wallbang schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Freundin die nach Fisch riecht. Da muss ich nicht auch noch im Meer baden.



Ob sie mitliest??


----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2011)

Wolli, wie ist das jetzt:
Pastaessen oder Pizzeria?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (11. November 2011)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Wolli, wie ist das jetzt:
> Pastaessen oder Pizzeria?



Wir gehen um 19 Uhr in die Pizza Roma Antica.
Wir sind voraussichtlich um 13:00 in HVH 
Um 18 Uhr sind wir die Start Unterlagen abholen.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. November 2011)

Wo genau ist denn die Startnummernausgabe (Adresse) und ist dort in der Nähe auch Sonntag der Start?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## pollux8 (11. November 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn die Startnummernausgabe (Adresse) und ist dort in der Nähe auch Sonntag der Start?
> 
> Grüße,
> Alex


Ganz einfachie Startunterlagen Ausgabe ist in der ff-Tijd Strandbar.
Die Adresse ist auf der Karte  von Lars (Antwort 107)
Caribean Beachcafe :Jetzt heißt er ff-Tijd Club

Und der Start ist dort auch.Ein riesiger Parkplatz ist 100m dort entfernt






The DAY BEFORE HVH vorm start


----------



## Renn Maus (12. November 2011)

@pollux8: Danke für die Info.

Ich habe soeben vom Veranstalter die Info bekommen, dass alles klar ist.
Ich bin dabei und das ist fein!!!!

Boa wie ich mich freue, nachdem ich den Start schon abgeschrieben hatte....


----------



## pollux8 (12. November 2011)

So,ich hab mir gerade die letzten Wetter Infos geholt:
Zitat:Wir müssen uns damit zufrieden geben,was uns der Tag gibt

Leichter frischer Seitenwind mit ein bisschen Sonne.
So,ich muss mich dann mal auf den Weg machen

Ich wünsche den Rest von uns ,und den Gastgebern Niederlande und den Belgiern,Schweizer viel Erfolg für den großen Tag


----------



## Uplooser (13. November 2011)

Bin wieder zurück.
Diesmal war es hart. Wind von schräg vorne und der Sand war irgendwie ziemlich weich.
Ich kam damit garnicht klar, entsprechend weit hinten  bin ich gelandet.
Von 835 gemldeten Startern sind nur 555 gewertet. So viele haben doch nicht aufgegeben, oder?


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2011)

Ehrlich.
Ich war auch total fertig.
Mein Garmin sagt:
133km
20,8er Schnitt

Platzierung:
311.

Persönliches Empfinden:
Fahren auf Sand: Kein Problem
133km fahren mit Gegenwind: *********  
Material: 


Ob ich wieder dabei sein werde?! Mal sehen. Ich tendiere zu nein, auch wenn ich echt froh bin die Erfahrung gemacht zu haben und das auch irgendwie ne coole Veranstalltung ist!!!!


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2011)

Wird es eigentlich irgenwo Fotos von der Veranstalltung geben?


----------



## pollux8 (14. November 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich irgenwo Fotos von der Veranstalltung geben?



Ich werd mich für Informationen bemühen





Von meiner Hinsicht war es eine megageile Veranstaltung
Zumal wir in unserer deutschen Region das beschissende kalte November Wetter hatten.
Schon beim Ankunftstag wurde der heilige Vater bei einer Nikolaus Veranstaltung mit dem Schiff zu Roß zum Hafen gefahren.
wobei er am nächsten Tag in Zandvoort erwartet wurde.

Die Startaufstellung am Event Tag war ja schon der eigentliche Hammer7 Grad leichter Wind und der Himmel verfärbte sich zum Auftag in allen rötlichen Farben.megageil

Dann nach dem Startschuß mußte man nur durch salziges Pril-Meerwassr fahren.Nach 5km durfte man sich die Beine durch tiefen sandigen Boden abstrampeln,Das war ein richtiger Urlaubstag

 Weil der Wind seitlich von vorne kam,und man die Buchse von dem
ständigen Wasserkontakt nass hatte,suchte man in einer Gruppe sich warm zu halten,Da die Fahrer schneise zu schmal war, passten eigentlich nur 5 Biker drin.Der letzte wurde von der kleinen Welle wieder erfaßt ,und wurde aus der Gruppe herausgeschmissen

Naja,das war ja nur bis KM 40 ,dann lief es wie am Schnürchen,
Mann peilte sich hautnah an den vielen Anglern in Noordwijk vorbei ,wobei man in Ijmuiden nach 60km die erste Pause hatte,
Dann mußte ich endlich mal Zeit aufholen,wobei ich die *Rennmaus*
bei der Schleußen überquerung mit 30 Klamotten überholte.
Oh,er sah nicht gut aus zum Zeitpunkt.
Er dann aber in Hemskeerk schnell mit mir auf gleicher Höhe war.Ich  gab alles bis zum Strand ,Wo dann der sandige Boden uns wieder einholte,gab er mir die Kanntewobei ich als fährer Verlierer nachgeben mußte.
Der sonst schnelle Dülmener hatte Augenprobleme,aber keiner konnte ihn helfen,Die schnellen Burscheider und Langenfelder düsten mit 25km vorbei.
Nackter Wahnsinn.
Dann die letzten 10km harter sandiger Untergrund ne tolle truppe,aufholzeit
Vielleicht kriege ich noch die *Rennmaus* Naja die 4 Minütchen

Remmy der beste deutsch Beachbiker holte sich mit einer Prämie den 
20 zigsten Platz.
550 Finischer,da denke ich das von 850 Teilnehmer erst 150 nicht gekommen sind .100 haben aufgegeben und die restlichen sahen kein Sinn
und wurden bei den örtlichen Familien aufgelesen





Remmy bei seiner gefährlichen Trial Action,

Hier die erste kleine Fernseh Aufnahme,vom RTVNH 

http://www.rtvnh.nl/sport/68105/Bram+Rood+winnaar+van+strandrace

10 minuten Vorsprung vor dem dritten. Gratulation,BRAM und RAMSES
auch an epic03 und die restlichen Finisher

ZITAT:Ein Megaevent,das uns noch lange in Erinnerung hält


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2011)

He he.
Schöner Bericht Pollux.
Ich fands auch cool, dich getroffen zu haben, gestern konnte ichs nicht mehr sagen aber danke, dass du dich hier so engagierst und alles supportest.
Mir hat das in der Planung auf jeden Fall geholfen.

Mmm, ich könnte natürlich nächstes Jahr nochmal auf Zeit starten.



Selektiver Gedächtnisschwund ist echt unglaublich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

Im Nachhinein betrachtet war gestern in sofern anstrengend, daß man nicht einen Tritt auslassen konnte, war irgendwie wie Bahnfahren.


----------



## kerthor (14. November 2011)

Wo habt ihr eure Ergebnisse her?


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

Hier klicken und Zeitankunft raussuchen

http://www.beachbiking.nl/HVH_uitslag.html


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. November 2011)

Beim ersten Mal habe ich viel Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen, ohne Brille zu starten war ziemlich Blöd, aber ich fahre immer ohne Brille, 
Dann wollte ich schön im Windschatten bleiben, habe mich aber immer in die letzte Reihe abdrängen lassen, was ziemlich blöd war, immer wenn eine Welle kam, dann war die Gruppe 5 meter weg und ich mußte wieder ranfahren.
Als dann die Augen anfingen zu brennen und ich alles etwas vernebelt gesehen habe mußte ich leider ca. 7 mal immer wieder anhalten.
Die anschließende Aufholjagd war natürlich tödlich, wie ich später feststellen mußte, von km 28-52 war ich laut Auswertung mit einem 25 Schnitt unterwegs, leider fast nur alleine, aber das hat Spaß gemacht die Gruppen zu einzuholen/ überholen.
Leider blieb das linke Auge total vernebelt, so fuhr es sich beschissen, ich war immer etwas neben der Linie die ich fahren wollte, und bin immer mal in den losen Sand gefahren und fast stehengeblieben.
Habt ihr eigentlich auch so wenig geschalten ? Ich bin fast kompl. 39 /16 gefahren.
Gerade habe ich mir mein schönes Rad angeschaut 
Aber was solls, falls ich meine Frau wieder überreden kann mich zu fahren, bin ich 2012 auch wieder mit dabei. Aber dann mit Brille und besserer Zeit


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

Hi Tino, mach es wie die Rennmaus und fahr nächstes Mal auf Zeit.
Wäre ja auch ein Ding, wenn man noch nie auf Strand gefahren ist und dann direkt alles richtig macht. Ich habe gestern gemerkt, daß ich schon öfter am Strand gefahren bin, da kennt man einige Tücken.
Für den Laien mag es einfach aussehen auf dem Strand dahinzurollen, aber auch den muß man lesen können.
Vielen Dank nochmals an Dich und deine Familie für die tolle Mitnahme.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. November 2011)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmals an Dich und deine Familie für die tolle Mitnahme.



Kein Problem, dem Auto wars egal ob noch einer mehr mitgefahren ist. 
Den Wein trinken wir erst am Wo., gestern hatten wir genug Bettschwere


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

Hier noch ein schönes video. Da sieht alles so easy aus.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr_v2ccPEoM"]Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## commanderi (14. November 2011)

Hey pollux, 

geiler Bericht, wir sind auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr mit noch mehr
Leuten am Start. Ich habe schon jetzt mindestens zwei Biker motiviert dabei zu sein. Wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob wir die Holländer mit noch
mehr deutschen Startern beeindrucken können 

P.S.: Habe heute ne halbe Stunde den Sand aus meine Klamotten gewaschen. Da konnte ich in der Dusche nochmal die Nordsee riechen und
schmecken, also wenn ich noch mitten im Rennen war.


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

Huch, wer seid ihr? Das Team campana?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

commanderi schrieb:


> P.S.: Habe heute ne halbe Stunde den Sand aus meine Klamotten gewaschen. Da konnte ich in der Dusche nochmal die Nordsee riechen und
> schmecken, r.




Ein Fetischist!?


----------



## commanderi (14. November 2011)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ein Fetischist!?



Ist ja interessant, was hier Leute so rein interpretieren.


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

Darin bin ich gut.
Zumindest besser als beim radfahren.


----------



## pollux8 (14. November 2011)

Ich hab gerade mal wieder in Holland nachgefragt,und bin auf eine tolle Serie von  uns gekommen von der Fotografin *Simone Urich * 

https://picasaweb.google.com/104401223977347388065/HvHollandDenHelder2011#

Hier ist Remmy noch in der Mitte in Kuschelposition zu sehen.





Bild 2
:



Er kämpft um die Führungsposition

Bild 3:Lars von den Baumberg Team kämpft überwindet den inneren Schweinehund





Bild 4 C:Eugen von den Baumbergteam läßt nicht locker.





Tolle klare Fotos von Simone


Ich denk,das diese Bilder auch sehenswert sind.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wielerploegolbersenijlstra/sets/72157627992637359/show/


----------



## commanderi (14. November 2011)

Bin auch zu sehen...auch wenn es nur mein Schutzblech und Hinterrad ist


----------



## commanderi (14. November 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal wieder in Holland nachgefragt,und bin auf eine tolle Serie von  uns gekommen von der Fotografin *Simone Urich *
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104401223977347388065/HvHollandDenHelder2011#
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht "Bülow" sondern Eugen der nicht locker läßt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2011)

Hi,

hier gibts noch mehr Fotos: https://plus.google.com/photos/114552432916506143542/albums/5674898598661438929

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier gibts noch mehr Fotos: https://plus.google.com/photos/114552432916506143542/albums/5674898598661438929
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Fotoserie, den Fahrer mit dem Trikot laktatexpress hab ich unterwegs mal gesehen.


----------



## remmydemmy (14. November 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Ich werd mich für Informationen bemühen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Mauer war ganz schön glatt, habe ich zum Glück noch rechtzeitig gemerkt. Der Absatz sieht auf dem Foto doch harmloser aus, als er war!


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2011)

grüß mal die Junioren 17/U19 . Die haben Großen geleistet.


----------



## pollux8 (14. November 2011)

Auch der cycloteam.nl hat wieder ein profosionellen Video Film gedreht,der in kürzerer Zeit veröffentlich wird.

Ook huisfotograaf Frank en videograaf Tom waren weer van de partij om onder 4x4 begeiding van Rob Lobregt de verslaglegging van het evenement over het 135 km lange Noordzeestrand te doen. 
Deze uitgebreide (video)beeldverslagen volgen hier later.


----------



## remmydemmy (14. November 2011)

Was für ein Wochenende! Meine Beine sind heut noch ganz schöne kaputt!!!            5 Std.12min. durch den Sand buddeln war dies Jahr richtig schwer. Habe schon einige Beachrennen gefahren, aber in diesmal war der Strand extrem weich, kaum Autobahnabschnitte (zum Glück konnte ich meine gute Sandkunde einsetzen). Ein echtes Männerrennen. Wie Pollux schon geschrieben hat, war das Wetter echt ein Traum!!! Letztes Jahr im strömenden Regen, dieses Jahr im wunderschönen Sonnenschein. Werde zum nächsten Jahr wieder auf V-Brake umrüsten, sobald etwas Wasser spritze began die Bremse zu schreien. Das hat sicherlich einige Plätze gekostet. 
Das Feedback von unser Beachbiking Truppe war sehr possitiv! Im nächstem Jahr werden wir wohl einen Bus mieten, damit wir uns die anstrengende An- und Abfahrt mit dem Zug sparen. 

Nächstes Jahr werden die Top 10 angegriffen!!! 

Da sorgen wir für!!!


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

hier der Link zu meinem Rennbericht: http://velo-w.blogspot.com/2011/11/sandkastenfreunde-oder-worlds-longest.html?spref=fb

Fotos gibts ausserdem noch hier:

http://www.oypo.nl/pixxer.asp?id=B8A59AC1DD06005E

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wielerploegolbersenijlstra/sets/72157627992637359/show/


----------



## Uplooser (15. November 2011)

Schöner, emotionaler Bericht!


----------



## Tomwptp (15. November 2011)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werden die Top 10 angegriffen!!!
> 
> Da sorgen wir für!!!



Die einen kämpfen ums blanke Überleben und die Herren hauen schon wieder auf den Putz ;-)






Danke und Grüße Thomas


----------



## LarsL (15. November 2011)

Netter Bericht Wolli.

Ich fand das Rennen wie immer super und auch die Stimmung unter den Fahrern ist immer eine Teilnahme wert.

Nächstes Jahr wird erneut angegriffen. Dann ohne angezogenen Handbremse 

Ich habe auf meiner Website www.LarsLindemann.com ebenfalls einen Rennbericht zur Verfügung gestellt.

Viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (15. November 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> hier der Link zu meinem Rennbericht: http://velo-w.blogspot.com/2011/11/sandkastenfreunde-oder-worlds-longest.html?spref=fb
> 
> ...


----------



## pollux8 (16. November 2011)

Ich hab gerade nochmal bei cycloteam.nl nachgeschaut,ob der Videofilm schon veröffentlich wurde,da hab ich erstmal diese Bilderserie entdeckt.





Eugen von den Baumbergteam nach einer Wasserfahrt.







Mehr gute Bilder gibt es unter diesen link:

http://www.cycloteam.nl/verslagen/v...d_2011_den_helder_als_meerijdend_toeschouwer/

Am Wochenende ist die Rabobeachchallenge in Scheveningen angesagt:
Ich denk,ich werd da mit Christopf.B mal hin fahren.

http://www.rabobeachchallenge.nl/


----------



## Uplooser (16. November 2011)

Die Bilder sind wirklich cool, zeigen sie doch mal nicht nur den harten Sand auf dem man dahinrollt. An diesem Sandversatz sind einige stehen geblieben und haben sich nicht getraut.


----------



## Renn Maus (17. November 2011)

Passen bei euch eigentlich die Finisher-Shirts?
Mir wurde eins in XL gegeben, das mir zu groß ist.
Hätte jemand Lust dieses (ungetragen, einwandfrei in Ordnung) gegen eines in L zu tauschen?!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## pollux8 (19. November 2011)

Heute war mal wieder ein sonniger Tag mit leichten Winden bei 
der Rabobeachchallenge in Scheveningen gewesen
Ich konnte mir das Geschehen leider nur über die Webcam Noordwijk
Zeilvereinigung ansehen.Eine gute Kamera die man von links nach rechts drehen kann.Na,ja ich konnte eben halt nur mitfiebern

Eine der Beachrennen,wo über 1000 Teilnehmer kommen.

Ramses Bekkenk ist wieder zurück auf dem Siegertreppchen und ließ Bram Rood zwei sekunden hinter sich.
Hier ein Video von Rabo TV 
Schöne 3 min.

http://www.rabosport.nl/wielrennen/video/AQjNXlbz7n84e8kwbDiUbEWH/Rabobank_Beach_Challenge


----------



## pollux8 (22. Dezember 2011)

Das lange warten auf den Videofilm von Cycloteam.nl  hat sich gelohnt.
Pünktlich zur Weihnachtszeit präsentiert sich das Filmteam mit einer Kurz und einer Orginal Fassung des Beachmarathons Hoek van Holland-Den Helder.
Gut zu erkennen ist auch Remmy Demmy der bei den Start richtig Gas gibt.

Die Orginal Fassung
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bhDN3ixyTk&list=UUoJChXBekqYUzsJZge7aREg&index=1&feature=plcp"]Cycloteam.nl - MTB beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und die Kurzfassung

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqvfnPUKhQk&list=UUoJChXBekqYUzsJZge7aREg&index=2&feature=plcp"]WNF Promo tijdens MTB beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pollux8 (2. August 2012)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon infos für dieses Jahr
> 
> könnte dann mein erstes Rennen nach der Herz-OP werdn
> 
> http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/



Hi ofw er Termin 4.11.2012 stand schon anfang des Jahres fest.
 Ab den 1.08 also gestern ,kann man sich für den Strand Marathon wieder einschreiben.

http://www.beachbiking.nl/hvh-dh.html

Erstmal,gehts nächste Woche zur Olympiade nach England und dann wird wieder fleißig trainiert für den Beachmarathon.


----------



## Sieb (3. August 2012)

Für euch Strandracern: http://www.aguegmondpieregmond.nl/ ,  einschreiben hat schon wieder angefangen.


----------



## Duafüxin (1. August 2013)

Dann hole ich das Fredchen mal hoch.

Nachdem mir letztes Jahr ein belgischer Duathlet von diesen Beachraces vorgeschwärmt hat, hab ich mich bei HvH-DH angemeldet. Als Vorbereitung für De Hell in Kasterlee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (1. August 2013)

Wo ist denn die Eifelschwelle?


----------



## Duafüxin (1. August 2013)

Zwischen dem 7G und der Tomburg, also da wo es die ersten Steigungen in die Eifel macht


----------



## Uplooser (1. August 2013)

Dann sind wir quasi Nachbarn.
Von wo fährst du den Marathon an?


----------



## Duafüxin (1. August 2013)

Ich muss die Eifelschwelle mal löschen. Mein Freund hat in Meckenheim gewohnt und ich war fast jedes WE dort. Wir wohnen jetzt in Hannover und sind leider nur noch selten in M-heim.

Nach HvH fahr ich von Hannover aus.
Fährst Du auch wieder hin?


----------



## Uplooser (1. August 2013)

Mal sehen, ist von der Logistik schwierig, da das Auto ja am Start steht.


----------



## pollux8 (1. August 2013)

Duafüxin schrieb:


> Dann hole ich das Fredchen mal hoch.
> 
> Nachdem mir letztes Jahr ein belgischer Duathlet von diesen Beachraces vorgeschwärmt hat, hab ich mich bei HvH-DH angemeldet. Als Vorbereitung für De Hell in Kasterlee [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duafüxin (2. August 2013)

Hallo Pollux,

ja, die bin ich 

Ich fahre mit dem Zug hin. Mal sehen, ob ich das dann schaffe am Sonntag abend zurück zu fahren. Oder ob ich gleich in DH bleib und am Montag zurück fahre.
Wißt ihr, ob es einen Gepäcktransport von HvH nach DH gibt?


----------



## pollux8 (2. August 2013)

Duafüxin schrieb:


> Hallo Pollux,
> 
> ja, die bin ich
> 
> ...



Wir sind ein Stamgruppe von 12 Beachbikern,die jährlich das Event besuchen.Da wir alle nah der Grenze wohnen,fährt einen teil mit einen organisierten Transporter und einen Teil zwecks unterschiedlichen Reisezeiten mit dem Zug.
60 Euro incl.Bikemitnahme. kostet der Zug quer durch Holland hin und zurück.
35 Euro kostet die Übernachtung mit Frühstück in unser gemieteten Germanen Haus.
Der Veranstalter bietet eine Gepäck mitnahme von HVH-DH.Abzuholen im Sportzentrum DH.
Da man meisten gegen 15Uhr spätestens das Ziel erreicht hat,lohnt es sich nicht noch in DH zu übernachten.
Die Züge fahren halb std lich.

Am Abend vorm Race Pizza Party


----------



## Duafüxin (5. August 2013)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Stamgruppe von 12 Beachbikern,die jährlich das Event besuchen.Da wir alle nah der Grenze wohnen,fährt einen teil mit einen organisierten Transporter und einen Teil zwecks unterschiedlichen Reisezeiten mit dem Zug.
> 60 Euro incl.Bikemitnahme. kostet der Zug quer durch Holland hin und zurück.
> 35 Euro kostet die Übernachtung mit Frühstück in unser gemieteten Germanen Haus.
> Der Veranstalter bietet eine Gepäck mitnahme von HVH-DH.Abzuholen im Sportzentrum DH.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info!

Ist in eurem Germanen Haus noch ein Bett frei?


----------



## pollux8 (5. August 2013)

Duafüxin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info!
> 
> Ist in eurem Germanen Haus noch ein Bett frei?



Das Guesthouse ist für 9 Personen gebucht worden.Da habe ich gleich ein Zimmer für dich  mitgebucht.

Mehr Personen können nicht aufgenommen werden


----------

